# Televisor con imagen oscura



## Allentronic (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola:

Soy estudiante de ingeniería automática (Cuarto año). Tengo en la casa un televisor que de buenas a primeras empezó a verse opaco, oscura la imagen. Revisé a grandes rasgos pero todo se ve normal, me latió que pudieran ser los transistores y les eché una ojeada por arribita, resoldándolos y nada. Por favor si alguien le sabe a esto le agradezco la ayuda. es un TV marca General Electric del año 1997 aproximadamente. Tambien me gustaría ver algún tutorial relacionado con el tema de reparación de TV. Muchas gracias... Allentronic.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 28, 2006)

Pueden ser en principio dos cosas.
Uno que tenga problemas con llas tensiones
Otro que la pantalla este agotada.

Haz esta sencilla prueba, en el transformador de alta tension hay dos potenciometros, si te fijas bien hay uno que pone bricth o algo similar y suele ser el de abajo.
Con la tele encendida y con un destornillador adecuado lo guiras lentamente y veras que aumenta el brillo.

Si quieres antes de girar lo marcas con un retulador para volverlo a su posicion.

Si la pantalla no aguanta  el brillo, al poco tiempo decae otra vez es que esta agotado.


----------



## Nander (Sep 28, 2006)

nu creo que sea el potenciometro (fijate igual) pa mi que el tubo re rayos catodicas esta llegando a su fin por la marca del televisor ( me paso lo mismo con uno )


----------

